# Coffee whitener



## Kakikako

Comment dit-on "coffee whitener" (un succédané de lait que l'on met dans une tasse de café) en français de France ? Le GDT donne "colorant à café" mais il doit y avoir autre chose.

Merci d'avance


----------



## bloomiegirl

I found that and also "_blanchisseurs à café_" (source).


----------



## Souxie

Ce produit ne me dit rien du tout. A quoi cela sert? C'est du lait en poudre?


----------



## Flynnzane

les capsules, à opercule,  contenant du "lait" liquide
ça ressemble au lait, ça  blanchit le café, thé


----------



## Kakikako

Je n'en consomme pas personnellement, mais c'est très courant en GB,ça ressemble a du lait en poudre mais ce n'est pas du lait, on le met dans le café qui prend la couleur (et le goût ?) du café au lait.

Partant sur la suggestion de bloomiegirl, il semble que "blanchisseur de café" soit relativement courant... Merci bloomiegirl.


----------



## Souxie

Apparemment la forme la plus courante est en poudre, on en trouve aussi liquide, ce serait du lait (demi écrémé?).
J'ai trouvé ceci aussi:
_Coffee-whitener - artificial cream with vegetable oil - is another big group of recombined products that are spray dried._

Donc, du *lait en poudre*, parfois artificiel?

PS: pardon, j'ai posté avant d'avoir vu le message de kakikako.

L'expression _blanchisseur de café_ est absolument inconnue en France, ou alors j'ai dû vivre à mon insu dans une grotte ces dernières années!!...


----------



## Kakikako

"relativement courant"... sur internet, ici par exemple http://www.lactalisingredients.fr/fr/industries-alimentaires/nos-ingredients/fiche.php?id=50
Dans mon contexte donc:
Que mettez-vous dans votre café ?
- du sucre
- du lait
- un blanchisseur de café ? du lait artificiel ? un succédané de lait ?


----------



## Aoyama

> un succédané de lait


 est exact, en ce qui concerne ce qu'est (malheureusement) le produit.
On trouve ce genre de chose aux US, en GB et au Japon (cela s'appelle .... Creap, un mélange de cream et powder). Mais en France, on met du lait ou de la (vraie) crème dans le café.
Blanchisseur de café est bizarre.
Mais bon, "café noisette" serait aussi bizarre à première vue ...


----------



## Kakikako

Considérant que le "coffee whitener" semble inconnu en France, il serait peut-être plus facile aux personnes interrogées de comprendre ce dont on parle si j'utilise "succédané de lait"...


----------



## Aoyama

Pas sûr, le truc ferait encore plus "chimique" genre "ersatz de lait" ... Pourquoi ne pas garder "coffee whitener" ...
Et puis, le terme "lait" ne colle pas ici, puisque ce produit est fait à base de graisse végétale (soja).


----------



## Kakikako

En fait c'est bien un genre d'ersatz de lait, un produit chimique que l'on substitue au lait. Pas très appétissant je l'avoue, c'est sans doute pourquoi les Français ne l'ont pas adopté!


----------



## Aoyama

Mais ce n'est pas du lait, et le terme "coffee whitener" ne contient pas (à juste titre) de référence au lait.


----------



## tannen2004

Ce fil sur "coffee creamer" comme on l'appelle ici aux E-U a quelques d'autres idées mais semble d'accord qu'il n'y a pas un nom français pour ça.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=917052


----------



## Aoyama

Par contre, les Belges ont un produit (mais qui est en fait une sorte de lait concentré non sucré, qui ne nécessite pas de réfrigération) pour le café qui ressemble au C. W., mais je ne me souviens plus du nom.
"Faux lait pour café" est aussi une option ...


----------



## Kakikako

Merci Aoyama pour les suggestions, merci tannen pour le lien (je ne savais pas que 'coffee creamer' existait aux E-U). J'ai essayé de faire des recherches avec "Coffee mate" sur des sites français espérant trouver une description, mais c'est une marque de Nestlé jamais décrite
Je vais devoir utiliser une longue explication je crois.


----------



## bh7

Mais oui, Nestlé nomme le produit un « colorant à café ».  Au fait, c'est aussi la suggestion du GDT pour "coffee whitener" et "non-dairy creamer".


----------



## Kakikako

Et bien allons-y pour "colorant à café". Merci bh7, je n'avais pas trouvé ce site. Je ne suis pas sûre que tout le monde sache de quoi il s'agit, mais c'est correct!


----------



## itka

Jamais vu de "colorant à café" en France !
Moi, j'utilise ça . Ce sont des mini-doses et ça s'appelle "Nuage de lait" chez Régilait. Ailleurs, il y a sans doute d'autres noms. 
Chez Nestlé, ils appellent ça des "coupelles". Tous les détails, ici.


----------



## Kakikako

Oui, mais le "coffee whitener" ne contient pas de lait alors que les "nuages de lait" et les "coupelles" sont du lait !


----------



## qiubuo

We can't call it "le Coffeemate"? It seems to me that since it doesn't really exist in France if it ever did arrive it would be known by its brand name!

If you're wondering, I've always believed (may be wrong) that it became popular in the US partly because it's kosher and non-dairy (so Jewish people can put it in their coffee even if they are eating meat at some point during the meal, which would not be true for milk). Then I think people realized it would also be handy for offices and airplanes.


----------



## Kakikako

It's tempting to call it  "Coffee mate", but since it's a brand name, I don't think I'm allowed!


----------



## Aoyama

"Colorant à café" est évidemment à proscrire (à moins de vouloir tuer le produit). Le problème de la casherout (interdisant le mélange lait/viande, chair du fils et de la mère, interdit lié à l'inceste) est intéressant, mais je ne crois pas qu'il soit vraiment lié à l'essort du produit (les juifs_ religieux _sont quand même une minorité). C'est probablement le fait qu'il demande moins de réfrigération qu'un produit laitier.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> "Colorant à café" est évidemment à proscrire (à moins de vouloir tuer le produit).


 Remarque que ce ne serait pas une si mauvaise chose. De tuer le produit... je veux dire.





> SIROP DE GLUCOSE, HUILE VÉGÉTALE HYDROGÉNÉE (PEUT CONTENIR DE L’HUILE DE COPRA, DE PALMISTE ET [OU] DE SOYA), CASÉINATE DE SODIUM (DÉRIVÉ DU LAIT), PHOSPHATE DIPOTASSIQUE, SILICATE DOUBLE D’ALUMINUM ET DE SODIUM, MONOGLYCÉRIDES, ESTERS TARTRIQUES DES MONO- ET DIGLYCÉRIDES ACÉTYLÉS, ARÔME ARTIFICIEL, COLORANT.


 En voulez-vous? Moi, non merci. 

Je ne raffole pas non plus de « _colorant à café_ ». Mais bon, c'est plus courant que la traduction littérale « _blanchisseur à café_ » qui est encore moins heureuse àma. 
Quant à _Blanchisseur *de* café et *de* thé_ comme je trouve sous le lien du post # 7, on dirait un titre de profession, du genre : _coffee launderer_.  

Je dis (mais je n'en mets pas dans mon café) "_coffee mate_". 

*Note :* pour moi, des "_coffee creamers_", ce sont les petites coupelles ou « _nuages de lait_ » (joli) dont itka a parlé. 
Au Québec, on dit des « *crémettes* », même quand il s'agit de lait à 2 % de matières grasses.


----------



## Aoyama

"Crémette" c'est bien, mais ça doit être une appellation déposée.
Pour "coffee mate" on aurait "pote à café", bien aussi ... Un peu de pote à café ?


----------



## Souxie

Aoyama said:


> Un peu de pote à café ?


----------



## orlando09

Je confirme que ce produit n'est pas du lait en poudre, mais un poudre fait avec d'autres ingrédients pour ajouter à une tasse de café pour donner le goût et apparence d'un café crème. Je suppose que puisqu'il n'est pas connu en France il faudrait dire "blanchisseur de café" (et puis expiquer ce que c'est) ou peut-être succédané de lait en poudre pour le café... Il me semble que ce n'est plus très populaire en Angleterre, mais il l'était pendant leas années 80. Il me semble qu'il donnait un goût un peu plus riche que le lait en poudre (un peu comme lorsqu'on met de la crème dans le café plutôt que du lait), et que l'on pouvait le verser directement dans du café très chaud, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas avec les laits en poudre. Il me semble que le goût n'en était pas mauvais, mais évidemment ce n'est pas un produit très naturel.


----------



## Aoyama

Moi, j'aurais tendance à dire : "de la cochonnerie en poudre pour le café", mais c'est vrai qu'en société, dire "vous voulez un peu de cochonnerie en poudre pour le café/dans votre café ?", peut jeter un froid.


----------



## Souxie

Merci pour les explications très utiles, orlando.
Sur un site au Québec de lutte contre le diabète, pour une recette de smoothie, j'ai lu ceci:
125 ml de succédané de lait écrémé, aromatisé à la vanille.

Peut-être qu'en France on dirait _faux lait en poudre_, c'est ce que j'ai tapé dans google pour chercher des possibles traductions, donc c'est peut-être ce qui serait le plus naturel à un esprit français?
C'est moins abrupt que _cochonnerie_, mais sans verser dans l'hypocrisie non plus  !


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Je dirais "substitut de lait en poudre".

Après tout, c'est comme ça qu'on a fait il y a quelques années à l'apparition des premiers édulcorants sans sucre (aspartame et compagnie).

Pour info: presque 1400 occurrences sur mon moteur de recherche - dont certaines parlent de la même chose et d'autres sont en rapport avec le lait maternel.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Moi, j'aurais tendance à dire : "de la cochonnerie en poudre pour le café".


 C'est à peu près ce que c'est (suffit de regarder la liste d'ingrédients que j'ai mise plus haut).



Aoyama said:


> "Crémette" c'est bien, mais ça doit être une appellation déposée.
> Pour "coffee mate" on aurait "pote à café", bien aussi ... Un peu de pote à café ?


 Je ne crois pas que « crémette » soit une marque déposée... mais vous aurez compris que les *crémettes* (petits contenants à opercule) contiennent du lait ou de la crème. Ce n'est pas la même chose. J'aime bien ton « _pote à café_ ».  



Souxie said:


> Sur un site au Québec de lutte contre le diabète, pour une recette de smoothie, j'ai lu ceci:
> 125 ml de succédané de lait écrémé, aromatisé à la vanille.


 Tu fais sans doute référence à *cette recette*. Mais là, je suis convaincue qu'on ne parle pas de "coffee whitener". Les succédanés de lait (qu'on donne aussi aux nourissons/bébés) sont parfois utilisés en cas d'intolérance/allergie au lactose. 



Surfin' Bird said:


> Je dirais "substitut de lait en poudre".


 J'ai failli le suggérer hier... puis j'ai pensé aux laits maternisés, justement. 

_Poudre blanche pour café?_ Bon là, on dirait presque de la cocaïne. 

*Edit :* _dairy product = produit laitier_ 
_non dairy product = substitut_ _laitier_ (entre autres) 
Alors peut-être « _substitut laitier pour café_ »? Ça marcherait aussi pour les "whiteners" qui ne sont pas en poudre. 

Cela dit, _colorant à café_, qu'on aime l'expression ou pas, serait très bien compris au Québec. Ailleurs... peut-être pas.


----------



## Aoyama

Le rapprochement avec édulcorant est intéressant, mais il n'y a pas d'équivalent (sucre/édulcorant) pour ce "faux lait". Et "faux lait" fait quand même bizarre.
_Poudre blanche_ non, mais à la limite "poudre" ... "Tu mets de la poudre dans ton café ?"


----------

